# Taxadermy schools



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering if u guys know of any good taxadermy schools bc i'm thinking about being one so plz help me!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There's one in Iowa that is pretty good...Go to taxidermy.net and click on schools...


----------

